# spf?



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

OK, probably a dumb question but what does spf stand for? I see this when people have things up for sale, thanks Roscoe


----------



## Shooter6 (Jan 5, 2012)

Sold
Pending
Funds


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

I asked before. The only way to find out b


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks now I know. Cheers Roscoe


----------

